# Minimalac - van valakinek?



## shrulez (2007 Augusztus 10)

Sziasztok!

szeretnék olyan emberekkel beszélgetni, akiknek van otthon, vagy ismernek olyant, akinek van minidisznója. Ez jóval kisebb, mint az "eredeti" nagy disznó, és nem megenni szokták, hanem házikedvenc. 
Imádom a malacokat, és egyzer szeretném, ha nekem is lenne ilyen!


----------



## Tele_hold (2007 Augusztus 10)

én nem ismerek ilyen embert


----------



## dorceeka (2007 Augusztus 17)

énis szeretnék malackátegyik ekdvenc állatom
párom is így hív(mazsola) tudjátoka a amlac a futrinka utcából anno
am tudtátok hogy egy kifejlett malac egy 3 éves gyerek értelmi szintjével rendelkezik?olyan minhta a hugomat enném mega filmesek szerint a legkönyebben idomítható állat am.


----------



## sbevi (2007 Augusztus 30)

A minimalacot a lakásban tartják és pórázon viszik sétálni mint egy kutyust? Érdekes látvány lenne az biztos! Vajon szobatiszta és röfög ha ki kell mennie? )


----------



## hontalan (2007 Szeptember 6)

A lányom talán 4 éves volt, amikor találkotzunk a sétálóutcában egy hölggyel, aki éppen a malackájával sétálgatott.Vicces látvány volt. Állítása szerint
szobatiszta és vegetáriánus. A Spárba nem mehetett be malaccal,habár
csak a kutyákkal belépni tábla volt kint.


----------



## angyalkám (2007 Szeptember 13)

Nekem nem kéne malac, de van 2 ékszerteknösöm, igaz azok nem röfögnek, és nem lehet sétáltatni, de kézböl lehet etetni és nagyon értelmesek. Jobb mint egy malac.


----------



## Karmin (2007 Szeptember 24)

Maradok a tengerimalac mellett, de ha van valaki aki reszletesen beszamol milyen az elete egy minimalac mellett szivesen fogom venni  
Nekem a legfurbb malacom ami volt, az diszno volt inkabb , sundiszno !!!!


----------



## marta49 (2007 Október 6)

Nem is hallottam még mini malacról,az talán olyan mint egy nagy malac,csak pici? Melyik országban van ilyen malacka?Nálunk itt Magyarországon, én még senkitől nem hallottam.Ha valaki tényleg tud ilyet,irjon!


----------



## Tyna (2007 Október 17)

már egy helyen be is mutattam őket.
3 van(mnd 3 fiú)imádom őket, a neveik:Krumpli(ebből lett Potátó, ebből meg Poti),Tégla,és Dió,alias Babaja.


----------



## Karmin (2007 Október 21)

Tevedsz, tengerimalacaim nekem is vannak a Zsuzsa es a Pufff
A minmalac olyan mint a malac csak kicsi marad ( mint Babe mikor aproka volt)


----------



## dormuska (2008 Augusztus 23)

A munkahelyem közelében, a parkban gyakran sétáltattak egy malackát, amiből nagy malacka lett. Törpe malacként kapták és nagy csüngőhasú disznó lett belőle. Végül levitték vidékre. Nagyon helyes volt, együtt sétáltatták egy yorkshir terrierrel. Imádta mindkettő a babapiskótát


----------



## Dezideráta (2009 Január 14)

Sziasztok. Itt tényleg nem sokan ismeritek a minimalacot. Nekem van egy lány malackám most egy éves múlt. Szóval a minimalac kb20-30 kiló a felnőtt súlya. De mivel elég tömör a teste nem sokkal nagyobb mint egy spániel. Csak szélesebb a teste. Én kertes házban tartom, de bent a házban. Macska alomba jár wc.-zni ha nincs otthon senki hogy kiengedje a kertbe, ha otthon vagyunk visít ha ki kell mennie. A macskákat nagyon szereti, a kutyákat néha megtámadja Én póráz nélkül viszem sétálni minden nap. Néha tök csendben van, néha egész nap röfög. Amikor ivarzik tök idegesítő, mert irtó magas hangon sikít, meg csipog mint egy madár. de ez csak 3 nap havonta. Ha valakit tényleg érdekel küldök képet. És amugy nem büdös egyaltalán, nem hoz be koszt kinntről mert patája van. És irtó okos. ül fekszik ballábhoz igazodj térdelés, térdelésbe lopakodás, forog, hop fel, szlalom, gyere ide,marad, ezeket mind tudja első szóra. És sokkal könyebb megtanítani mint egy kutyát.


----------



## A29 (2009 Február 27)

Én két éve vettem két amerikai törpemalacot.Van nekem vietnámi csüngőshasú is,de meg kell mondjam,hogy az én amerikaim nem sokkal kisebb,mint a vietnámi.Azt hittem,hogy majd vihetem sétálni,mert tényleg nem lesz nagyobb,mint egy spániel,de nem,mit mondjak egy közepes méretű kutyához hasonlít,lehet nem több 25 kg-nál,de én nem ilyenre gondoltam.Szeretem őket így is.Malac rajongó vagyok.A tv-ben mostanában volt róluk szó,lakásban tartották őket,de azok sem voltak kisebbek az enyémeimnél.Te hol szerezted be a minimalacot Dezideráta?Nagyon szeretnék egy igazi törpét,amúgy nagyon okosak,imádnivalók.


----------



## Dezideráta (2009 Február 27)

A29, az én malacom olyan mint amelyik a tvben volt a kisebbik, mert 2 féle volt. És én tudom vinni sétálni is, sőt ha olyan van fel tudom emelni bárhol és vinni ölbe bár nem túl sokáig mert azért nehéz És szerintem ennél kisebbet csak külföldön lehet venni, de én nagyon sokat jártam utána, és a youtubon van egy csomo video a teacup minimalacról, de a honlaponjukon van csomo kép, és az anya malac akkora kb. mint az enyém... szóval nem tudom létezik-e annyira pici malac. Az vietnáminál jóval kisebb az enyém.


----------



## Dezideráta (2009 Február 28)

Jó akkor megkaptad. Ha tudsz te is küldj nekem képeket mind a 3 malackáról. Az email cimem amiről küldtem. Kiváncsi vagyok. És te hol tartod őket? Bent, kint? És miért nem tudod sétálni vinni?


----------



## Dezideráta (2009 Március 22)

Persze hogy szobatiszta! De én nem javasolnám hogy "konyhamalacnak" vegyen valaki... mert annyira könnyen elhízik, hogy akár bele is halhat a sok zabálásba... vagy beteg lesz, és lehet rá költeni az orvosi költségeket. Szóval csak ésszel, sok mozgás, kevés kaja főleg magvak, búza, árpa, korpa... mert neki se jó ha dagadt, meg a gazdájának se. Amúgy tarthatnál pitbullt is meg malacot is. jó cimbik lennének


----------



## Bubuman (2009 Április 27)

én nem ismerek, de nagyon bírnám én is, ha lenne. Azt mondják, hogy nagyon okos és szobatiszta. 
Még a második háziállat ami kéne, az a görény, azok si nagyon aranyosak.


----------



## Tomadav (2009 Április 27)

Szaisztok! A hétvégén fogtam egy vadmalackát (puszta kézzel, jobban bírtam tüdővel), ha tudom, hogy kicsi malacot keres valaki, akkor neked adom.


----------



## monikaV (2012 Február 2)

*malacka*

Nekem nem kene, mert eleg mocskos allat


----------



## Sid2 (2012 Április 21)

http://www.haziallat.hu/nagyemlos/egzotikus-fajok/jol-van-malac/319/


----------



## Arlette (2012 Július 14)

Nagyon cukik, de én valahogy nem tudnám elképzelni, hogy lakásban tartsak malacot.


----------



## Dudud (2012 Augusztus 17)

én nem ismerek ilyen embert


----------



## almatan (2012 Augusztus 20)

A környékünkön sétáltanak egy malacot, nem mini, csüngő hasú, Gesztenyének hívják. Szobatiszta, és amikor a gazdi szól neki, bemászik a kocsiba. A kutyáktól nem fél, inkább ő szokta őket hátulról csipkedni. A gazdink vannak kutyái is, jól néznek ki, amikor sétálnak. és persze nem pórázon, szabadon.


----------



## Sun9us (2012 Szeptember 11)

Nah ma is tanultam valamit. Mifelénk 200 kiló körül vannak, és kolbász lesz belőlük. Viszont, most utánna néztem, és tényleg van ilyen... 
(Viszont akkor is maradok a kutyánál.)


----------



## Jutkó (2012 November 13)

Magyarországon hol lehet kapni minimalacot? Tud valaki segíteni. A kolléganőm nagyon szeretne


----------



## vagrand (2012 November 13)

Van egy ilyen mini malacos film is. Mármint nem a malacról szól csak szerepel benne. Nagyon aranyos történet... De nem jut eszembe a film címe! Csak a film zenéjére emlékszem:
[video=youtube_share;EKCuImbJZWA]http://youtu.be/EKCuImbJZWA[/video]


----------



## csocsimesi (2013 Április 26)

És a kölyök minimalac mekkora?


----------



## rekakiss12 (2014 Augusztus 11)

én akarok, olyan imádnivalóak


----------



## hkrisztanah (2017 November 13)

Nem ismerek ilyen személyt, nekem macskám van


----------

